# Benarus Sea Devil



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

I've ordered today this watch.

Here some pics (rendering and samples prototype)

What do you think??

Cheers to all


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

The orange and black are very nice.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good, very solid and substantial :yes:

Would be interested in your thoughts one you receive it


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Looks good, very solid and substantial :yes:
> 
> Would be interested in your thoughts one you receive it


Yes...it seems solid and good shape...

Sure..i post pics asap...i think in 1st days of february...


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice but think that the PVD ones would be the choice for me


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mattbeef said:


> Very nice but think that the PVD ones would be the choice for me


Same here - PVD with the black face


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Have the PVD one with black face incoming in February. If I don't like it, I may well flip it  There is another Benarus coming later in the year which interests me more. But will check out the Sea Devil first.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Love the yellow faced one.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice, like them


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

They look good.

What do they cost?


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> They look good.
> 
> What do they cost?


USD 399


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

*Here my new baby...arrived today!*










*And on my wrist:*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

What size wrist have you got??


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow its been a while. Glad to see thats its finally arrived, has it been worth the wait or not?


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

minkle said:


> What size wrist have you got??


Little!! 6" (15.5 cm) ....but not too small 4 big watches!!


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> Wow its been a while. Glad to see thats its finally arrived, has it been worth the wait or not?


Yes!! I'm very satisfied!! The wait has payed!!!

It's thick and heavy like an handgun!!!

Is better than pics...the dial is a great matt metal black!!

Black date wheel matching good.

Finally a nice watch, affordable, reliable and sure not pass unobserved!

(goodbye to all my shirt's cuffs !!!) :lol:


----------



## Joppers (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine to turn up ... hopefully it hasn't got lost in transit!

As soon as it arrives, I'll post some pictures. It's a bead blasted stainless steel model with the black dial.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic watches for the money. I ummed and arred about getting one, but decided since I have my last exam in June (fingers crossed) I want something to reward myself then. So I've ordered the Moray, which will look something like this, with a stainless steel case an orange minute had and a black face


----------



## Joppers (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Broadarrow, how long did your Sea Devil take to arrive from Ralf?

Mine was sent on the 3rd April, and I'm still waiting for it (I know I'm a bit impatient!)

Cheers


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice. Looks solid, for me it would be the orange.

leigh


----------

